# Cubers in North Jersey, NYC, or Southern New York



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone from these areas, I am in Northern Jersey and I am pretty lonely up here.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Sep 7, 2018)

Lonely.... im so lonely.... im so lonely....


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

NYC


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Sep 11, 2018)

TJardigradHe said:


> NYC


Cool. Are you going to Kew Forest?


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

I am not. But I am going to New Jersey championships.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Sep 11, 2018)

TJardigradHe said:


> I am not. But I am going to New Jersey championships.


Cool, I have yet to sign up, but depending how school goes I’ll go. My friend Jack is definitely going , but hasn’t signed up yet


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 12, 2018)

Wait, aren't you friends with Mitchell?


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 12, 2018)

Also, I think I met you at Pencil mania.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Sep 12, 2018)

TJardigradHe said:


> Also, I think I met you at Pencil mania.


I’m josh and yes


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 12, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> I’m josh and yes



Oh, cool.


----------



## Billy10mm (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm in Westchester, NY. About 20 miles north of the city.


----------

